# Where do you get your bags repaired?



## pandorabox

I could not find a thread, so I figured I would ask. 

When your hand bags are in need of repair, (or just to freshen them up) where do you take them? 

Back to the original company and send them to the "spa"? 

I have no idea how many designers do this, aside from Coach and LV so please let me know if there are others. 

Or do you go somewhere local to a leather and shoe shop for repair and reconditioning? 

Or.. do you guys do it yourself as much as you can?

Thanks!


----------



## BgaHolic

I found, ironically thru the help of Gucci SA's, a fabulous cobbler who repairs leathers. 
Add Gucci to the list of manufacturers who repair their own bags as well as Bottega Veneta. I would imagine for the prices they charge, Chanel repairs their own bags as well.
As far as designer bags bought from the dept. stores, I would suggest to just contact that manufacturer for help. However, unfortunately, many designers don't provide repair service which is when a very good expert repairer is needed.


----------



## tiggycat

I've only had good bags for a few years and only one has needed repairs (stitching on the zipper on a LAMB). I asked at Holt Renfrew (sells this brand), and they said if they sold it to me they would have sent it in for repairs at no cost. But since I bought that particular one at Winners, HR referred me to a very good shoe repair place that fixed it while I shopped - it was done so perfectly the shoe repair guy had to show me which side the repair was on!  It cost $20 but I think that included 'same day' service.


----------



## papertiger

The main reason for buying bags from the brands I do is they have excellent aftercare. I also think it encourages a brand to make great products from the start as they won't want the bag coming back.

It's also a good reason to buy bags from leatherwear specialists who do fashion and not fashion houses who do leather wear.

Gucci to Gucci

Totally wonderful, dedicated team. They have done everything from a 'quick extra stitch' to replacing an exact belt-strap on a 30+ years reversible belt. 

BV to BV

They couldn't do anything about the rubbed surface of my lamb skin hobo (my fault) but they do stand by their products. Thanks for reminding me I should take my coat to be cleaned .

Hermes to Hermes

Happy to restore  my 60 yo bag to look like new (only better). I have heard some not-so-good repairs too though. 

I've never tried Chanel, it was policy to repair and recondition but I am not sure they do so much anymore. 

I clean and polish my 'stuff' about twice a year but never use 'protective' sprays except on suede and nubuck.

WARNING TO ALL WHO BUY THE ABOVE PRE-LOVED. 
IF 'WORK' HAS BEEN DONE ON YOUR GUCCI/HERMES/BV BAG (I am sure it's the same with LV and Chanel) unofficially or DIY including waterproofing, dyeing, re-stitching etc WORK WILL NOT BE DONE ON YOUR BAG. 

I took a Trussardi canvas shopper with crocodile-trim to my local dry cleaners. It _really_ needed cleaning and I could not have carried the way it was however they didn't take care of the trim (all it needed was some covering in silver foil). Still, many dry cleaners in the UK will not even 'have a go' with bags and nor will shoe repairers so it _is_ really important to only buy the best from the best otherwise it could literally cost me thousands with a bag I can't use.


----------



## hanana

I have taken bags into Chanel and Hermes for repair and spa treatment.  Have had very good experience with them, especially Chanel.

I have to say, the older I get (and the more money I spend on bags) the more I value brands that stand behind their products (no time limit and such).  It is almost worthwhile to spend more on these brands because you can keep them forever.

I have also used the Leather Spa in NYC for many of my bags - they do excellent work (I believe YSL sends their bags to them).


----------



## linakpl

Hi! I had a vintage YSL that needed a repair on the strap that I brought it to Leather Spa in NY. They weren't able to to match the color perfectly but it was small so it wasn't that much of an issue but they did a lovely job otherwise. 

More recently I brought a my Gucci to Rago Brothers in Morristown, NJ to be redyed. It was quite old and lost it's original deep brown color. They did a fantastic job on the coloring, it matched perfectly to the brown on the unfaded parts. The guy mentioned to me that Gucci actually sends all their repairs to them so they're exceptional with Gucci stuff.


----------



## Lenzo

I have taken my bags back to where I bought them (Gucci, etc.) and they repaired them for me. ArtBags in NYC is supposed to be very good but I have never used them. Brooks Shoe Repair in Chicago is supposed to be very good, too.


----------



## VespaMom

http://www.lovinmybags.com/


----------



## steph93

I go to a cobbler who also re-soles all of my shoes. (:


----------



## miss_princess

All shops Ive gone to will repair them for a fee. But I cant find anyone to repair the inner chamber of my chanel bag that got accetone in it. and has made the interior sticky


----------



## Snefrid73

Thank you for your tips about leather balm!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I just take my bags to Herms for a spa treatment & maintain them myself..


----------



## BunnyLady4

The Wall Street Journal recently ran an article on where to repair high-end handbags. The highest rates went to Chanel, Art Bag (artbag.com/repair) and Bag Borrow Steal (bagborroworsteal.com/handbag-repair).  I haven't used any of them though


----------



## Rachelle07

I just go to the nearest bag repair shop near our apartment. Their service is okay. I just let them stitch torn linings inside.


----------



## Bacongirl

I only trust Chanel itself for cleaning/repairing bags.


----------



## coachblossom

hey guys im new here and cuz of that i cant start my own thread but what do u guys do about rusted/discolored handles? i was given a used coach bag this one here
http://www.polyvore.com/coach_op_art_lurex_glam/thing?id=12355950
and my was it used! stains and rusted handles, i got the stains mostly out..white is always so quickly damaged. but the handles are awful looking...like the fabric is covered in shiny silver material that i guess peeled off but it is a cute bag and id like to use it but i was thinking maybe of getting a silver marker for fabric and trying to color it in or something, watcha think?
thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

coachblossom said:


> hey guys im new here and cuz of that i cant start my own thread but what do u guys do about rusted/discolored handles? i was given a used coach bag this one here
> http://www.polyvore.com/coach_op_art_lurex_glam/thing?id=12355950
> and my was it used! stains and rusted handles, i got the stains mostly out..white is always so quickly damaged. but the handles are awful looking...like the fabric is covered in shiny silver material that i guess peeled off but it is a cute bag and id like to use it but i was thinking maybe of getting a silver marker for fabric and trying to color it in or something, watcha think?
> thanks!!



Hi and welcome! You could view this thread in the Coach forum for tips and also ask questions: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/how-to-clean-your-coach-37590.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## coachblossom

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! You could view this thread in the Coach forum for tips and also ask questions: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/how-to-clean-your-coach-37590.html
> 
> Hope it helps.



ok i will thanks!! =D


----------



## gracekelly

i had Artbag repair a vintage LV clutch and their work was superb.


----------



## VuittonGal74

Good evening, all!  Please forgive me if I have posted this in the wrong forum, but, I've never had a bag repaired by Vuitton (or by anyone else, period)...How does one go about in having a strap replaced, for instance?  I have an older Saint Cloud GM that I'd like all the vachetta replaced, but I'm unsure which boutique near me (D.C) would take my bag in.  Also, how long does a repair of this "magnitude" take (just the strap and the vachetta tab at the front of the bag closure)?

Thank you in advance!

--Lucy


----------



## Elliespurse

VuittonGal74 said:


> Good evening, all!  Please forgive me if I have posted this in the wrong forum, but, I've never had a bag repaired by Vuitton (or by anyone else, period)...How does one go about in having a strap replaced, for instance?  I have an older Saint Cloud GM that I'd like all the vachetta replaced, but I'm unsure which boutique near me (D.C) would take my bag in.  Also, how long does a repair of this "magnitude" take (just the strap and the vachetta tab at the front of the bag closure)?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> --Lucy



Hi, you could also ask in the LV FAQ section here http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/

and there are more threads there too,
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/louis-vuitton-replacement-repair-services-for-prelovd-items-761544.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/repair-costs-list-262384.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## catsnbags

VuittonGal74 said:


> Good evening, all!  Please forgive me if I have posted this in the wrong forum, but, I've never had a bag repaired by Vuitton (or by anyone else, period)...How does one go about in having a strap replaced, for instance?  I have an older Saint Cloud GM that I'd like all the vachetta replaced, but I'm unsure which boutique near me (D.C) would take my bag in.  Also, how long does a repair of this "magnitude" take (just the strap and the vachetta tab at the front of the bag closure)?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> --Lucy



I tried taking my mom's old speedy to get repaired (needs new zipper and hardware had weird green rusting) at both the LV store in Tyson's Corner (in the same building as Hermes) and the LV boutique in Bloomingdale's - and they both told me that they won't take/send bags to be repaired.  I'm thinking of sending it to Fordham repair in NYC.


----------



## VuittonGal74

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could also ask in the LV FAQ section here http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/
> 
> and there are more threads there too,
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/louis-vuitton-replacement-repair-services-for-prelovd-items-761544.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/repair-costs-list-262384.html
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thank you ever so much for pointing me in the right direction!

--Lucy!


----------



## joeve09

Rachelle07 said:


> I just go to the nearest bag repair shop near our apartment. Their service is okay. I just let them stitch torn linings inside.



well,me too! I just go only to the nearest bag repair..I trusted them because their service is good and can save money also.


----------



## petrapcwu

Hi there! Just wondering if anyone has tried to repair their Givenchy bags in the UK before?
Some help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Chanbal

I hope I'm posting the right place. I have a Chanel Agenda and one of the rings (6-ring-Agenda) doesn't close completely. I'm looking for suggestions to where I should send it for repair. All suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jenw48

I've been wondering this too--- thank you!


----------



## iamwright

Send your bag to Rago Brothers in New Jersey.  Dior uses them for repairs and also many other companies.  Dior sent one of my vintage bags to them for repair and dyeing and they did an Excellent job!  Looks like new!  They are not cheap but worth every penny!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ good tip...


----------



## 50n1a

If the designer does not repair the bag and it gets repaired at just a public place would it still be classified as 100% authentic?


----------



## qhollis185

I have taken my handbags to a great shoe and handbag repair shop, their called Cordwainers NYC. My white dirty (I thought ruined) Coach bag came out like new. They have a website and do free pick up and delivery. www.cordwainersnyc.com


----------



## thebabys2

pandorabox said:


> I could not find a thread, so I figured I would ask.
> 
> When your hand bags are in need of repair, (or just to freshen them up) where do you take them?
> 
> Back to the original company and send them to the "spa"?
> 
> I have no idea how many designers do this, aside from Coach and LV so please let me know if there are others.
> 
> Or do you go somewhere local to a leather and shoe shop for repair and reconditioning?
> 
> Or.. do you guys do it yourself as much as you can?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm very new to this but has anyone every repaired the caves in a sac plot from LV n how much was it please let me know thank you


----------



## rakin

Sometimes retailer assure that they will repair bag if it is damaged by some reason. My sense, you should contract to the retailer.


----------



## AnnaBrown

pandorabox said:


> I could not find a thread, so I figured I would ask.
> 
> When your hand bags are in need of repair, (or just to freshen them up) where do you take them?
> 
> Back to the original company and send them to the "spa"?
> 
> I have no idea how many designers do this, aside from Coach and LV so please let me know if there are others.
> 
> Or do you go somewhere local to a leather and shoe shop for repair and reconditioning?
> 
> Or.. do you guys do it yourself as much as you can?
> 
> Thanks!


I actually had this issue a while ago with one of my favorite leather bags and found this blog post from TheHookUp.com SUPER helpful. It gives you step-by-step tips on how to clean your bag.

http://thehookup.com/blog/tips-for-taking-care-of-your-leather-bag-540

The site (and blog) also has tons of great fashion advice if you're looking for that.

Hope this helps!
Anna


----------



## pandorabox

AnnaBrown said:


> I actually had this issue a while ago with one of my favorite leather bags and found this blog post from TheHookUp.com SUPER helpful. It gives you step-by-step tips on how to clean your bag.
> 
> http://thehookup.com/blog/tips-for-taking-care-of-your-leather-bag-540
> 
> The site (and blog) also has tons of great fashion advice if you're looking for that.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Anna



Thanks Anna. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Shooby

Hi, Has anyone had a hole repaired in an LV monogram, neverful? LV won't do it, because
they would have to replace the entire side panel. I'm in NYC and would appreciate any suggestions. I'm even thinking of having my initials applied over the hole. The hole is about 1/2" round.


----------



## gmasuz

I don't think so, have you ever seen Antiques Road Show?  You can't even dust the furniture or it isn't authentic!


----------



## Shooby

Cordwainer's sounds terrific. I'll call them tomorrow!


----------



## ggpp

If the item'sbrand store can not repair my item , I use http://www.felbert.co/in *Toronto, Ontario, Canada*. They are great, but their turnsaround times are not instant. For small or time sensitive repairs I use Kaner'sHandbags & *Shoe Repair, in Toronto. *A Gucci SA recommended Kaner'sto repair the loose stitching on my belt.


----------



## thebabys2

I have a LV sac plot that need to be repaired n lv will not do the work... Does anyone have any idea where I can take it n get the work done


----------



## thebabys2

Doesn't take your lv to a shoes repair place I took my speedy there cause the corners was come undone n they would me to cut the Piping out n clue it


----------



## Jamie Freed

I have a vintage YSL Mombasa bag and the leather straps at the horn handle are decaying. Any idea if YSL will replace them?


----------



## Jamie Freed

qhollis185 said:


> I have taken my handbags to a great shoe and handbag repair shop, their called Cordwainers NYC. My white dirty (I thought ruined) Coach bag came out like new. They have a website and do free pick up and delivery. www.cordwainersnyc.com


Ooh! I will have to try them. Have used Leather Spa for years and am happy with their results! They are just quite expensive and have a long turn around time.


----------



## Ritamarie1

pandorabox said:


> I could not find a thread, so I figured I would ask.
> 
> When your hand bags are in need of repair, (or just to freshen them up) where do you take them?
> 
> Back to the original company and send them to the "spa"?
> 
> I have no idea how many designers do this, aside from Coach and LV so please let me know if there are others.
> 
> Or do you go somewhere local to a leather and shoe shop for repair and reconditioning?
> 
> Or.. do you guys do it yourself as much as you can?
> 
> Thanks!


One of the best places is at The Leather Spa in Manhattan.


----------



## icecheermom

I bought a bag that I have not used. It has a sticky zipper. I am on the fence about whether to send it back  ( not used, tags are on it) or keep it. I really like the bag otherwise. It is not high end. It is an Eric Javits squishee satchel in black with black patent trim. Should I take it somewhere? If so, where? Neiman's? A leather or luggage repair place?
I saw rubbing a white candle or clear chapstick on it suggested in some older posts on here. What would you folks do? I like the bag but I cannot live with the zipper like this even if I did get a decent  price on it from NM Last Call. 

This is my second one. The first I got I returned because it was scuffed up and scratched. I could not believe it was sent out that way. . I am wondering if it was that way because that one had a sticky zipper too. Perhaps someone struggled with it and marred the bag in the process.


----------



## kaamee405

Does anyone know if these leather repair shops also stitch the cloth inside portion of the bags? I sent my chanel wallet on chain for a full color restoration to lovin my bags and they said they will also repair anything that needs fixed. The bag came back but the inside wasn't even touched. I paid over 300 bucks to have just the leather cleaned on a wallet size bag? I wasn't sure if anyone also went through this. Thanks!!


----------



## tfd

Hi
I had a Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch which was lying safe in my cupboard. Yesterday, I took it out to carry it to a party and to my surprise the knot clasp came off.
I am just so distressed as I dont know what to do next.
I love my clutch. Please guide me as to what to do about this.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

tfd said:


> Hi
> I had a Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch which was lying safe in my cupboard. Yesterday, I took it out to carry it to a party and to my surprise the knot clasp came off.
> I am just so distressed as I dont know what to do next.
> I love my clutch. Please guide me as to what to do about this.
> Thanks a lot.



Hi and welcome, I'm so sorry about this. The positive note is that BV has great repair service, please ask bout this in the BV forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/

Hope it works out.


----------



## lynlevy

Can Patton leather channel that is ripped be repaired?


----------



## Shooby

Cordwainersnyc.com has become my go-to repair shop. They are located on Astoria Blvd in Queens, but have a convenient pick up service. Richard, formerly of Leather Spa did remarkable restoration on a vintage Bottega Veneta cross body bag. I contacted Bottega directly for zipper replacement and some gentle polishing. They needed 6 - 8 weeks! Cordwainers did a beautiful job and had it ready in a few days. I highly recommend this shop for all repairs. They also replace straps and trim on Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Haan

hanana said:


> I have taken bags into Chanel and Hermes for repair and spa treatment.  Have had very good experience with them, especially Chanel.
> 
> I have to say, the older I get (and the more money I spend on bags) the more I value brands that stand behind their products (no time limit and such).  It is almost worthwhile to spend more on these brands because you can keep them forever.
> 
> I have also used the Leather Spa in NYC for many of my bags - they do excellent work (I believe YSL sends their bags to them).



Any idea how much Chanel charges?


----------



## Two.time.bags

Does anyone know if I can get a replacement fastener for a Salvatore Ferragamo gancini hobo bag that is really scratched.  I don't think there is any where in Australia that repairs SF's but I'd love to be told I'm wrong so I'm wondering if they would ship one?  Couldn't find anything on the SF forum.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Thanks for that.  Postage will be $35 each way plus cost of repairs.  I'll just have to put up with a few scratches!


----------



## hanana

Haan said:


> Any idea how much Chanel charges?



Chanel repairs recently went up in price in July.  I believe prices have doubled.  So total spa treatment would be over $500 now.  I'm going in later this month so I will try to ask for a price list.


----------



## hellocaty

I've always used the local shoemaker...he's been there for years and I think that is the key!!


----------



## Jackson4216

In southern California, Anthony's Shoe Repair in Solana Beach (858) 259-2023.  They deconstructed an Alexander Wang Morgan bag with piping that was worn through, replaced the piping & put it all back together again.  They are not ridiculously priced either.


----------



## taniawu1209

I bought the MADISON SMALL MADELINE EAST/WEST SATCHEL IN GATHERED TWIST LEATHER in tear rose (basically pink) but was somewhat bothered by the fact that the purse looks very asymmetrical. Not only do the waves on one side come in significantly smaller waves than the other side, but the surface of that side caves in a bit while the other side sticks out more. Does this sound like a defect? One coach associate told me that there are natural variations to each bag, and I would assume that Coach controls the quality of their bag pretty well. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Luvmygirls

Haan said:


> Any idea how much Chanel charges?


It depends on what you need done to the bag. I recently called the Chanel shop in Bal Harbour (its the closest to me) and the young woman who I spoke to answered all my questions and gave me prices to specific services they offer. I only remember cost of replacing the piping on a Cerf bag $250.00, which is what I needed done.


----------



## itorresmd

In the USA
Other than the boutique spa services:
For Hermes docride ( you can send her a message on eBay) Annie is wonderful!
For most designer bags and shoes Rago brothers http://www.ragobrothers.com/chanel-handbag-repair.html


----------



## LeatherDoc

If you are in the UK or Middle East then "The Handbag Spa" is probably the most experienced.  In the US its probably "Lovin my Bags"


----------



## wonga

I was just wondering for those of you who go to a leather/shoe repair how much they charge you to condition, clean, or remove stains. I went for the first time today and he charged me 60 for my Nightingale and 50 for my bbag. I thought that was expensive so I'd really like a frame of reference.

TIA


----------



## thebabys2

I be leave Gucci does it also


----------



## mark1ker

Good Morning All,

I am new to this site and located in Canberra, Australia.  I am desperately hoping someone can provide me with some advice. I have a black Lady Dior bag and unfortunately one of my friends forced the handles into a hook to allow it to hang from a table. The stiffening internal structure of both handles has been broken. Will Dior provide replacement handles? If so, where should I have it fixed?

Kind regards,


----------



## Elliespurse

mark1ker said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I am new to this site and located in Canberra, Australia.  I am desperately hoping someone can provide me with some advice. I have a black Lady Dior bag and unfortunately one of my friends forced the handles into a hook to allow it to hang from a table. The stiffening internal structure of both handles has been broken. Will Dior provide replacement handles? If so, where should I have it fixed?
> 
> Kind regards,



Hi and welcome!

I'm sorry about your LD, you could also ask in the Dior forum reference lib thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/cleaning-care-and-repair-of-your-dior-709375.html

Hope you finds answers there.


----------



## mirandamarie21

thx


----------



## Bolsaetc

I took my Chanel Boy Bag to the store. I presented the authenticity card, otherwise they would charge me U$85. I'm still waiting for it to be repaired, takes about 20 days.


----------



## zazin

Anyone here from singapore knows any place for bag spa?


----------



## champselysees13

BgaHolic said:


> I found, ironically thru the help of Gucci SA's, a fabulous cobbler who repairs leathers.
> Add Gucci to the list of manufacturers who repair their own bags as well as Bottega Veneta. I would imagine for the prices they charge, Chanel repairs their own bags as well.
> As far as designer bags bought from the dept. stores, I would suggest to just contact that manufacturer for help. However, unfortunately, many designers don't provide repair service which is when a very good expert repairer is needed.


Do you know if its all chanel boutiques that can take your bags to be repaired or cleaned or is it just specific just wondering if anyone from london has taken one in? x


----------



## LeatherDoc

champselysees13 said:


> Do you know if its all chanel boutiques that can take your bags to be repaired or cleaned or is it just specific just wondering if anyone from london has taken one in? x



Chanel have their own repair center in Croydon, South London.  You can take it into any of the boutiques.


----------



## NewMartUSA

I usually contact the manufacturer and they usually help you out.


----------



## calico11111

linakpl said:


> Hi! I had a vintage YSL that needed a repair on the strap that I brought it to Leather Spa in NY. They weren't able to to match the color perfectly but it was small so it wasn't that much of an issue but they did a lovely job otherwise.
> 
> More recently I brought a my Gucci to Rago Brothers in Morristown, NJ to be redyed. It was quite old and lost it's original deep brown color. They did a fantastic job on the coloring, it matched perfectly to the brown on the unfaded parts. The guy mentioned to me that Gucci actually sends all their repairs to them so they're exceptional with Gucci stuff.


thank you for posting a place to get repairs


----------



## pinky7129

as mentioned before, Leather Spa in NYC!


----------



## lexilex

I've always taken them back to the place of purchase and never had any issues with it.


----------



## jhkim

There is a shop name 'colorwash' in Singapore. They repair all kinds of bags.


----------



## Vinyl

NYCers: I'm actually looking to get my Philip Lim Pashli bag strap shortened + additional holes put it.  I'm currently tucking the excess strap into the bag itself, but it's a bit unsightly.  Any recos for a shop/place that'll actually do this?


----------



## jyyanks

Vinyl said:


> NYCers: I'm actually looking to get my Philip Lim Pashli bag strap shortened + additional holes put it.  I'm currently tucking the excess strap into the bag itself, but it's a bit unsightly.  Any recos for a shop/place that'll actually do this?


People on this form have recommended the following places in NYC

The Leather Spa 
Modern Leather Goods
Art Bags

I personally haven't used any of the above but have used Angelo's (shoe repair) for my Louboutin's and Choo's and they are fabulous with leather.  I had a pair of $1500 CL boots and $800 Choo boots cut down and taken in (pics in the CL forum) and they did a perfect job. People do bring in bags too but I never have so  I can't speak about their bag service from experience.  However,  they do work wonders with leather which sounds like that you need.


----------



## Vinyl

jyyanks said:


> People on this form have recommended the following places in NYC
> 
> The Leather Spa
> Modern Leather Goods
> Art Bags
> 
> I personally haven't used any of the above but have used Angelo's (shoe repair) for my Louboutin's and Choo's and they are fabulous with leather.  I had a pair of $1500 CL boots and $800 Choo boots cut down and taken in (pics in the CL forum) and they did a perfect job. People do bring in bags too but I never have so  I can't speak about their bag service from experience.  However,  they do work wonders with leather which sounds like that you need.




Perfect, thank you for the recs! Will check 'em out.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Do you ladies know wear to go for leather repair of bags like Chole naan or D&B?


----------



## jyyanks

Brwneyed1 said:


> Do you ladies know wear to go for leather repair of bags like Chole naan or D&B?


I think you should go to the actual boutiques to see if they offer a repair service. It's always better to go to the boutiques than to outside places.


----------



## jyyanks

Vinyl said:


> Perfect, thank you for the recs! Will check 'em out.


Cool!  Please report back. 

In case you want to check out Angelo's, it is on on 53rd and 5th (underneath where the Subway is). Saks and Bergdorf recommended them to me and they are amazing (at least with shoes and leather)


----------



## mnkpartners

Is there anyone knowing where the nice repair shop is in Korea?


----------



## LoriDolly

I just sent Chanel to Chanel (waiting to see how a tire dirt from hanging my gorgeous new hot pink jumbo on my stroller and running over it with the tire) comes out, apparently they need to repaint it.  
Bottega to Bottenga to entirely redye a light pink bag and it came out as if it were brand new.
Otherwise, I have been using Russo's in Ardmore, PA to clean and repair bags and they are very good and honest.
In Newton, MA Pelham shoe repair has red rubber soled to put on the bottom of worn Louboutins that also make it a less slippery tread.


----------



## saksonlineshop

I'm from the philippines and a newbie here on tpf. I just wanted to ask where do you bring balenciaga bags for color revive? I got mine second hand and the leather is faded. Other than that it's in good condition. Thanks!


----------



## jyyanks

saksonlineshop said:


> I'm from the philippines and a newbie here on tpf. I just wanted to ask where do you bring balenciaga bags for color revive? I got mine second hand and the leather is faded. Other than that it's in good condition. Thanks!


Mabuhay!  If you can't take it to the actual boutique, Barbara at Lovin My Bags has a spa in the Philippines (in Greenhills).  See my thread right before this one where she refurbished my Hermes bag.


----------



## fasc

Is it also possible to send my Chanel back to Chanel in Paris although 2  years (of guarantee) have passed? And do I have to pay for it? Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Modern in NYC is excellent for repairs & also Leather Spa( although their seem to be mixed
reviews) they did do a great job on my shoes


----------



## mariamsantos

*Need help/advice for Fendi Repair in Las Vegas, NV. I took my small gold python spy bag to the Fendi boutique at City Center   in Las Vegas to be repaired in July 2013 because the gold chain mail  handle was  coming apart. I not only had the original receipt for the  bag, which I  purchased at the Bal Harbour boutqiue in 2005 for $5500, I  had the  repair paperwork from 2007 when it had to be repaired because  the gold  chain mail on the handle was coming apart.  I hadn't used the  bag since  then, it's been in storage, and when I recently went to use  it, even  more of the chain  mail had fallen off and it was in storage!  Absolutely unbelievable for a  $5500 bag. Anyway, I took the bag in to  be repaired to Fendi City Center Vegas and  they sent it to the US HQ  Fendi boutique in NYC.  Long story short, 4  months later and after  several months of emails and waiting, I get an  email today saying they  can't repair it.  They said they talked to the Italian  factory and they  can no longer source the material, nor can they  replace the handles with different handles.   Jennifer Lopez was shown carrying the bag several  times. I wonder if  she ever had to get it repaired and if so, who did it  for her. It  certainly wasn't Fendi.  I will never buy another Fendi bag  again.  The  fact that they cannot repair their own exotic/expensive  handbags is  ludicrous.  Both Chanel and Louis Vuitton fix their  handbags, for free  or for a fee, depending on the type/age of the bag. I've taken my Chanels/LV bags to be repaired a few times and they've always done an excellent job.  If  anyone can recommend  a great US or Vegas handbag repair place, please let me know  so I can  send my baby spy in for repair. Thanks!*


----------



## goyardlove

Anyone get their bags repaired in London? A chain on one of my chanel bags has become loose..


----------



## goyardlove

LeatherDoc said:


> Chanel have their own repair center in Croydon, South London.  You can take it into any of the boutiques.



Just saw this. Thanks for the help x


----------



## BaronKatz

I do it myself since I do leatherstitching. I took my Ferragamo Holdall to the store once, they told me they would send it to Italy to get it repaired. Italy told them they couldn't repair it since it was discontinued so they sent it to some "Local Italian craftsman" in London. Needless to say even though he handstitched a new zipper, it wasn't done so well since A. it was hard to close B. they completely changed the design C. they never told me about it until I questioned it and D. they tried to charge me 600 pounds, which I didn't pay since they didn't do a good job and I thought they would do it for free (Prada changed the lining in an old 7 or 8 year old bag I had for 15-20 dollars or so which they said was the cost of shipping it to Italy and back, no questions asked) and E. the zipper broke again a few months later.

I ended up handstitching a new zipper by myself through the same holes that were there originally. It closes (although not as easily as the original) and it's much more sturdy and industrial of a zipper...


----------



## islandgirl76

Hello ladies!
If anyone could please help me with:
I recently purchased a Christian Dior cannage drawstring hobo and it's in need of cleaning. The interior is stained. Does anyone know what is the best place to contact so I can get an estimate of what the cleaning would cost?

TIA!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

islandgirl76 said:


> Hello ladies!
> If anyone could please help me with:
> I recently purchased a Christian Dior cannage drawstring hobo and it's in need of cleaning. The interior is stained. Does anyone know what is the best place to contact so I can get an estimate of what the cleaning would cost?
> 
> TIA!!!



Hello, you could also ask in the Dior forum thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/cleaning-care-and-repair-of-your-dior-709375-23.html

Good luck.


----------



## islandgirl76

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, you could also ask in the Dior forum thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...g-care-and-repair-of-your-dior-709375-23.html
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you


----------



## MarikaBe

As a couple ladies (oh maybe I shouldn't assume they were all ladies... sorry...!!) mentioned, I was fortunate to come across a chinese shoe repair close to my children's daycare in Maple, On, and although I cannot say I was reassured when I walked in, because I had been referred by more than one person, I trusted them with a close-to-my-heart Prada my god mother offered me for my 25th b-day and they SO delivered!! 
But I'd say before trusting a shoe repair shop with your "baby", ask them if they are used to doing this and if they have some to show you, also it depends on what happened to it...
And I keep my stuff really clean, all the time with leather cleansing cloths ad Apple Polish twice a year, marvelous job!!


----------



## Ellieoop

Hi all, I’m new here and I hope I’m posting in the right thread! My almost brand new Chloe Marcie got slashed in a theft attempt and I approached Chloe to repair/replace the slashed area which is along the base of the bag. Unfortunately they can’t or won’t do it. Having spent so much on the bag though, i really don’t want to trash it after 2 or 3 wears. Would you know anywhere I can get the leather base and lining replaced? I’m based in Singapore but I’m willing to try anything within reason!


----------



## ReneeB

Mister Minit? My local one in Australia has quite an extensive knowledge in leather. Quick search shows there are Mister Minits in Singapore and they repair bags.


----------



## remainsilly

Ellieoop said:


> Hi all, I’m new here and I hope I’m posting in the right thread! My almost brand new Chloe Marcie got slashed in a theft attempt and I approached Chloe to repair/replace the slashed area which is along the base of the bag. Unfortunately they can’t or won’t do it. Having spent so much on the bag though, i really don’t want to trash it after 2 or 3 wears. Would you know anywhere I can get the leather base and lining replaced? I’m based in Singapore but I’m willing to try anything within reason!


As damage was result of theft attempt--if you filed police report--may be covered under homeowner/renter insurance.
Never hurts to ask. Sorry happened to you.


----------



## Ellieoop

@ReneeB thanks for the recommendation. Yes there are mister minits in sg. I’ll check them out! 

@remainsilly it happened when I was overseas. I do have some coverage from travel insurance but it only covers a third of the cost of the bag at most. But what really hurts is that it was brand new and it feels like a complete waste to throw it away when I could possibly salvage it by changing a base.


----------



## Chanbal

Ellieoop said:


> Hi all, I’m new here and I hope I’m posting in the right thread! My almost brand new Chloe Marcie got slashed in a theft attempt and I approached Chloe to repair/replace the slashed area which is along the base of the bag. Unfortunately they can’t or won’t do it. Having spent so much on the bag though, i really don’t want to trash it after 2 or 3 wears. Would you know anywhere I can get the leather base and lining replaced? I’m based in Singapore but I’m willing to try anything within reason!


I'm sorry for the theft attempt. The damage on your bag is big and I'm not surprised Chloe can't repair it. I would send the posted picture to Barbara at Lovin My Bags or to Gerry at the Leather Surgeons for their opinions on  whether the bag is repairable. Good luck and let us know!


----------



## Ellieoop

Chanbal said:


> I'm sorry for the theft attempt. The damage on your bag is big and I'm not surprised Chloe can't repair it. I would send the posted picture to Barbara at Lovin My Bags or to Gerry at the Leather Surgeons for their opinions on  whether the bag is repairable. Good luck and let us know!


Thanks. Will do that


----------



## Ellieoop

Hi all, I’d post an update now that my bag situation has been resolved. I emailed both Leather Surgeons and Lovin My Bags and only Leather Surgeons responded. They were pretty easy to deal with. I sent the bag over to them for repair and it has since been returned to me. I had the base replaced and the inner lining reseated. It’s not a perfect replacement, nor as neat as I would have liked (I’m fairly picky about this so it’s probably ok for most people) but decent enough. I’m just glad to be able to use the bag again! The leather on one side of the bag is harder than the other and I’m hoping that it will even out eventually. Thank you all for the recommendations. I couldn’t have found a better place to seek advice!


----------



## Ellieoop

So if you can see, the bag doesn’t fold in on the right side of the photo but does on the left. The right is noticeably stiffer than the left.


----------



## Oliver11

Ellieoop said:


> So if you can see, the bag doesn’t fold in on the right side of the photo but does on the left. The right is noticeably stiffer than the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953416


That should definitely ease in through some use! New material is often stiff in the beginning. Glad you can use it again.


----------



## jlight

I'm trying to figure out where to get this Anya Hindmarch bag reparied.  The bottom is completely flaking off.  It's a disaster as it's getting everywhere.  I contacted customer service and they said it's out of warranty.  They won't repair it and they feel it's just normal wear and tear. I'll never buy a bag from them again.  Any advice?


----------



## Lori Pranger

Does anyone know of a solution for removing ink from leather?


----------



## LouisXIV

I saw a post about someone who had her Louis Vuitton repaired in China. It was via some Chinese page which is a bit like Yahoo Auctions and Ebay with services added to it, not just goods. You need a negotiator to help you strike a deal. I really want to find this article again but I can't find it. The negotiator was called something like "citiris". I really hope someone remembers this as the repair service looked really great and they seem to actually work for Vuitton too.


----------



## Iceage366

Has anyone in NJ or NYC had Chanel “C”s touched up or repaired on an old wallet? The white color on the “C”s has worn off, and the wallet is probably 10 or 11 years old.


----------



## Merilee

I have a Tory Burch Marion Tote that my MIL purchased from Nordstrom approx 4-5 years ago for me. I really don’t use it often, and when I grabbed it from my closet yesterday, I noticed the leather is separating and it’s starting to come apart. Is this something I can take to Nordstrom to have repaired? They can look the purchase up under my MIL’s phone number or email address. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Akanie

I need to get my Alexander wang cleaned since I stained it today. 
Any recommandation for a repair shop in Canada ?  Scared to get it ruined..


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Resurrecting this thread.  I'd be interested in recommendations to send my bag for repair.  I live in a small city with no shops that can capably fix luxury bags.  I've been both good and bad reports on Leather Surgeons and Rago Brothers.  Any feedback on these or additional suggestions appreciated.


----------



## James Brown

I also want to know this. Thank you for the help.


----------



## James Brown

Hii Pandorabox, Thank You for the thread


----------



## tamlee

I’ve sent a Chanel and Gucci for repair through their respective stores (SF and NYC) - apparently Gucci uses Rago Brothers & the results were great.


----------



## snibor

Lifeisgreat said:


> Resurrecting this thread.  I'd be interested in recommendations to send my bag for repair.  I live in a small city with no shops that can capably fix luxury bags.  I've been both good and bad reports on Leather Surgeons and Rago Brothers.  Any feedback on these or additional suggestions appreciated.



I’ve used Rago brothers for Gucci and lv items and had great experience.   They have a mail in service and will quote for free.  Even my local lv store recommends Rago.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

snibor said:


> I’ve used Rago brothers for Gucci and lv items and had great experience.   They have a mail in service and will quote for free.  Even my local lv store recommends Rago.


Thank you so much. I sent my Kelly to them and they did a great job.  They replaced the torn tab and I had them replace the other while it was there because it was also very worn.  It cost much less than I thought it would.  Great experience.


----------



## snibor

Lifeisgreat said:


> Thank you so much. I sent my Kelly to them and they did a great job.  They replaced the torn tab and I had them replace the other while it was there because it was also very worn.  It cost much less than I thought it would.  Great experience.



Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## SultanaBegum

Help! I’ve got a Gucci soho disco and the piping has separated in the corners. I contacted the handbag spa and they quoted £££ for a repair plus clean etc. I bought my bag a few years ago and so really don’t want to pay almost half of what I paid for the bag brand new. If anyone is based in London and could recommend where I could take my bag, this would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## McLoverly

I have a canvas Gucci bag with vachetta handle and trim, which needs repair. The canvas needs overall cleaning and there are some small tears. The leather needs to be cleaned and has worn at the corner piping and has some weakening in the handles. The Leather Surgeons told me they were too busy to take the bag at this time. Where would you send such a project? I'm in SoCal.


----------



## Anesthestia

Lifeisgreat said:


> Resurrecting this thread.  I'd be interested in recommendations to send my bag for repair.  I live in a small city with no shops that can capably fix luxury bags.  I've been both good and bad reports on Leather Surgeons and Rago Brothers.  Any feedback on these or additional suggestions appreciated.





James Brown said:


> I also want to know this. Thank you for the help.


Hey guys, I've had great experience with Leather Surgeons. I share my recent experience with them in a post here. Very impressed, would recommend.


----------



## McLoverly

Unfortunately, Leather Surgeons is too busy for my bag and Rago Brothers hasn't responded to my inquiry. What other suggestions are there for a canvas/leather bag?


----------



## Obsessionisreal

Hi everyone, I have a small tear on the inside flap on my Chanel WOC . Leather surgeons quoted me $175 plus shipping for it ,  but I feel like its a bit steep for a such a tiny area , does anyone else know a cheaper alternative ? Thank you!


----------



## karina_g

I live in New York and I take by bags to the Leather Spa


----------



## southernbelle43

That does not seem out of line.  You are paying for their expertise in repair, not the size of the tear. I tried going cheaper on one of my bags and it was ruined.


----------



## Milena87

I know bag rehab is a popular place people send in their handbags for repair however I don’t know what they charge.


----------



## Litsa

I just had a white Bottega bag fixed by Rago Brothers. The leather and color had rubbed off one corner and they made it look brand new again after spot treating it. I paid $88 plus $13 to ship it to them via UPS.


----------



## gabri888

I had a vanity case from Chanel repaired by HandbagClinic. 
It took so long for them to do the reparation plus shipping it back to me, total it took almost 4 months. 
The price I payed was almost 400€.
Their service of reparation could have been better for this price. 
Wish someone would suggest a place in Europe that doesn’t charge that much!


----------



## angelglass

I recently needed a leather bag repaired and tried getting quotes from a bunch of online bag spas, from Leather Surgeons to Luxe Bag Spa etc. The quotes ranged from $200-$400. I ended up taking it to a local family-owned cobbler that had great reviews online and the fix cost me $25.


----------



## ftnpenlvr

Obsessionisreal said:


> Hi everyone, I have a small tear on the inside flap on my Chanel WOC . Leather surgeons quoted me $175 plus shipping for it ,  but I feel like its a bit steep for a such a tiny area , does anyone else know a cheaper alternative ? Thank you!


A bit late to the party, but, just a thought.  That looks like bonded leather, where the tear has not gone all the way through.  If that is the case, a little judicious application of some contact cement and you might be able to re-bond the top grain to the flesh - match up the edges, and I doubt you will even know the tear is there.


----------



## TheWitch&theWardro6e

pandorabox said:


> I could not find a thread, so I figured I would ask.
> 
> When your hand bags are in need of repair, (or just to freshen them up) where do you take them?
> 
> Back to the original company and send them to the "spa"?
> 
> I have no idea how many designers do this, aside from Coach and LV so please let me know if there are others.
> 
> Or do you go somewhere local to a leather and shoe shop for repair and reconditioning?
> 
> Or.. do you guys do it yourself as much as you can?
> 
> Thanks!


Most of my bags are from Mulberry and they have their own in house care and repair department - prices range as follows: Hardware from £50-£80.00, Stitching and leather finishing from £50-150.00, Straps and handles from £100-180.00, Fastenings and attachments £40-150.00, Cleaning (stain removal) £200.00.
All amounts are in GBP and are correct at time of writing.


----------

